# Need input on deer hunting



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I just purchased a S&W model 686 357 mag with a 6" barrel. From the people that I have talked to, they say the gun will be just fine for hunting deer. What I was wondering, have any of you ever hunted deer with a 357 mag? And if so, what grain bullets did you use?

Thanks,

Nick


----------

